# "Data Error" Message



## Mad Cook (Jun 11, 2014)

I've been getting this on DC for three or four days. None of the instructions contained in the notification work and even if I shut down my machine it doesn't always sort it out. Only DC affected nothing else.

Is anyone else getting this? Is it because I'm overseas and DC is falling overboard into the Atlantic Ocean?


----------



## FrankZ (Jun 11, 2014)

The issues are being addressed.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 11, 2014)

FrankZ said:


> The issues are being addressed.


Thanks, FrankZ. I thought the powers-that-be would already know but thought I'd mention it just in case.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 11, 2014)

No problems here, either.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks, and glad the problem is being addressed Frank. It's dang frustrating to loose a long reply with "data error". It's not just you MC, although some think California is "over seas" too.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 11, 2014)

I had issues today as well with the DC app, couldn't send a reply for a couple hours.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 11, 2014)

Me too. Good to see it's running smoothly again, and a big thank you to admin for being so on top of things.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 12, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks, and glad the problem is being addressed Frank. It's dang frustrating to loose a long reply with "data error". It's not just you MC, although some think California is "over seas" too.


 
Yeah, I lost a long reply the other morning. I like the vBulletin forums that use the save feature. That will allow you to go back to what you just typed and copy it somewhere until the forum gets back online.


----------



## cave76 (Jun 12, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Thanks, and glad the problem is being addressed Frank. It's dang frustrating to loose a long reply with "data error". It's not just you MC, *although some think California is "over seas" too.*









[/IMG]


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 12, 2014)

pacanis said:


> Yeah, I lost a long reply the other morning. I like the vBulletin forums that use the save feature. That will allow you to go back to what you just typed and copy it somewhere until the forum gets
> back online.



How do you do that Pac?


Love that cartoon Cave.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 12, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> How do you do that Pac?


 
It is a vBulletin forum feature, just like the infamous Like button.
You can be typing along and every once in a while the word "saved" will appear. Then if you run into an error after hitting Submit, which most likely is the forum doing scheduled maintenance, clicking on the back button will return you to your saved post instead of a blank field.


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 13, 2014)

I use the right click of the back button to find and return to my original post.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 13, 2014)

pacanis said:


> It is a vBulletin forum feature, just like the infamous Like button.
> You can be typing along and every once in a while the word "saved" will appear. Then if you run into an error after hitting Submit, which most likely is the forum doing scheduled maintenance, clicking on the back button will return you to your saved post instead of a blank field.





Zhizara said:


> I use the right click of the back button to find and return to my original post.



There must be something my thick head isn't understanding. "You can be typing along and every once in a while the word "saved" will appear." I've never seen that. Is there a setting or something to get that? Z, when I hit the back button after hitting submit and get the error message, my reply box is blank without my post.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 13, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> There must be something my thick head isn't understanding. "You can be typing along and every once in a while the word "saved" will appear." I've never seen that. Is there a setting or something to get that? Z, when I hit the back button after hitting submit and get the error message, my reply box is blank without my post.


 
This is the sentence you are not understanding, or perhaps skipped over.

"It is a vBulletin forum feature, just like the infamous Like button."

It needs turned on or activated on "their end", not our end. It is either operational or it isn't. And here it isn't, but there is nothing you or I can do about that.


----------



## Addie (Jun 13, 2014)

I too got the error notice. So I just minimized the post.


----------



## Kayelle (Jun 13, 2014)

pacanis said:


> This is the sentence you are not understanding, or perhaps skipped over.
> 
> "It is a vBulletin forum feature, just like the infamous Like button."
> 
> It needs turned on or activated on "their end", not our end. It is either operational or it isn't. And here it isn't, but there is nothing you or I can do about that.



 OHHHHHHH ok, now I get it. My DH is a Mensa member, I'm a Densa member.


----------



## pacanis (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Zhizara (Jun 14, 2014)

Kayelle;1368702....Z said:
			
		

> Try doing a right click on the back button.  It will give you a list of where you've just been.  There isn't a lot of information there, but you can usually figure it out by trial and error.  I often find that my message is still there and can be edited and posted.  I haven't lost a post lately that I can remember.
> 
> I also haven't had a Data Error message when posting.  It only occurs occasionally when I click on a thread to open it to a new message.  When it does that it usually doesn't last very long before I can access the thread normally.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 14, 2014)

It did it again this morning when I sent a post but it didn't lose the post as it was doing the other day. It had put it on the thread.


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Jun 19, 2014)

So you just hit the back button without cursing and kicking your tower?

Ooops.


----------



## creative (Jun 19, 2014)

I posted a reply on a thread but then, when I went to reply to another post on the same thread and tried to submit it, it came up "invalid thread". ???


----------

